# Benötige dringend Hilfe mit zerlaufender Schrift



## P-Projekt (21. Dezember 2006)

Servus.

Ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Forenbereich gelandet, aber ich hatte/habe grade nicht viel Zeit zum posten (da ich auf der Arbeit sitze). Ich würde gerne auf einen Forenhead der aus drei Teilen besteht einen Schriftzug (Merchants of Misery) setzen der nach unter zerläuft (so das es ausschaut als ob er in das Wasser übergeht).

Leider habe ich hier auf dem Firmenlaptop nur Corel Draw in einer abgespeckten Version zur Verfügung und da ich noch eine Woche auf Lehrgang bin werde ich auch so schnell nicht meinen Pc mit Photoshop sehen.

Wäre es einem von euch möglich mir dies zu erstellen? Dafür wäre ich mehr als dankbar und echt froh drüber (ja ja ich weiss, wieder so einer g*).

Hier der Link zu den drei Bilder die den Forenhead ergeben (auf den ersten wollte ich eigentlich Merchants, auf den zweiten of und auf den dritten Misery) setzen.

MfG

P-Projekt

- Forenhead


----------



## josDesign (28. Dezember 2006)

Du bist witzig! 

Ich würds ja machen wenn ich Zeit hätte. Aber grob gesagt ganz einfach, oder?

Passende Schrift. Danach spiegeln. Transformieren. Der gespiegelten Schrift einen Effekt "Wasser" geben. evtl die Transparenz und Art angeben...


----------



## helaukoenig (3. Januar 2007)

Ich würds ja machen, wenn ich sehen könnte welchen Forenhead du meinst, denn leider läuft der Link in´s Leere. Aber morgen villeicht


----------

